# tank babysitting over the summer



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

i am planning a trip to spain over the summer and my husband is not tank savvy.
can anyone recommend a service that will come and clean the tank, trim the plants and do water changes? hubby will feed the fish and top off the tanks as needed but won't do more than that. 
i'll be gone at least 2 months on this trek. i am a teacher, so a service that is budget friendly would be most appreciative. 
i'd like to scale back the high tech aspects of the tank before i leave so that it is more economical.
any advise?
thanks
kris


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Dallas North Aquarium and many other aquarium-focused stores offer services, but it probably isn't cheap. I've heard $1/gallon but I don't know what it is for sure. For shorter trips, I've heard suggestions that you can pre-portion dry fertilizers into cups, but that likely wouldn't work for 2 months. The best thing probably is to find a local enthusiast and hire them to do it. Have you attended club meetings? I would start there for sure. It seems like there are some others in your area which would make the most sense. 

Michael


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Kris,

All places that provide aquarium maintenance employ undrpaid $8 an hour guys whose only goal is to get in an out as quickly as possible. Needless to say virtually noone knows about planted tank maintenance.

My first choice would be Brandon, he lives in Fort Worth. Dare to ask why he would be the best choice 

--Nikolay


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

michael, thanks for the suggestion. i was in the club for a while and then life got crazy. i am hoping to make the jan meeting my official "come back".
niko-- i'll bite, why do suggest Brandon?


----------

